# Laptop for 72K. for an Architect



## TheLetterD (Apr 18, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*£900 (Approx. 72k right now.)*

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

*e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen*

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

*United Kingdom *
Compare Prices - Find Best UK Deals when shopping Online - PriceRunner UK
Amazon , eBay

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Acer, HP, Sony, *Lenovo (ESP. Thinkpad series)*
b. Dislike: -


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

AutoCAD etc. Basically needed for *Architecture*

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

Yes. A lot. To various building sites with *rough surroundings and dusty environments.*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

Occasionally. Light gaming. 

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

3-4

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

Yes I would prefer to but not necessary. 

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Windows 7

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
If possible full HD cuz I want the screen to be 17 inch (Or Larger. Well, if thats possible)


And Yes!!!!!
The laptop should have a good build quality.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 18, 2012)

If you are buying from India, then I suggest you to Asus X53SC-SX223D and Sony CB45.
I will check the prices for UK and will reply back soon after seeing the best laptop available there for you(your requirements)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2012)

If looking for build quality, nothing beats thinkpad. But they provide poor GPU. If you can compromise with HD3000, go with them.


----------



## sumansherlock (Apr 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you are buying from India, then I suggest you to Asus X53SC-SX223D and Sony CB45.
> I will check the prices for UK and will reply back soon after seeing the best laptop available there for you(your requirements)



He wants 17"+ screen


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 19, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> He wants 17"+ screen



Oh sorry, for the first time I didn't saw that............


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 25, 2012)

Ummm so any suggestion guys? :/


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2012)

Check out this ASUS


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Pranav0091, How is the performance of ATI HD 6750M in gaming?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Check out this ASUS



520M, are you serious?



prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi Pranav0091, How is the performance of ATI HD 6750M in gaming?



Good.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 520M, are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> Good.



Yeah, one 520M is better than atleat HD3000, and two there are hardly any 17" laptops in that price range that I could find...


edit: Just noticed it doesnt have FULL HD. My bad.

Then there's this CB45

Only that its a 15 inch, not a 17 inch.



prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi Pranav0091, How is the performance of ATI HD 6750M in gaming?



Good. Havent played a game so far that it cant handle at good settings.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 26, 2012)

How about this ?


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmmm
And hows this? How are sony laptops in this price range?
Here

The Config. Ill be going with is:

*Intel®Core i5-2450M,2.5GHz *
with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology up to 3.10 Ghz with 3 MB L3 Cache

*NVIDIA® GeForce® 410M GPU 1GB *
NVIDIA® GeForce® 410M GPU graphics processing unit with dedicated GDDR3 Video Memory of 1 GB

*500 GB *Serial ATA (5400 rpm)  

*6 GB 1333MHz DDR3-SDRAM*
1 x 4096 MB + 1 x 2048 MB

Now it says itll cost me £ 729.00 inc. VAT
But the budget can be extended to 700 and this is just the sony site so itll be (hopefully) cheaper at eBay or Amazon, and Itll be bought in the first week of June so probably the price will fall and Ill throw in a BluyRay drive too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 27, 2012)

^Link is not working and 410M is very weak man.


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I guess Ill wait and see if some laptop releases with a better GPU from Sony/Dell

And hows the Dell XPS 17?
The one available for 750 
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2450M processor (2.50 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz)
3GB NVIDIA® GeForce®  GT 555M Graphics Card
1Yr Next Day Hardware Support
No Accidental Damage Protection
6144MB (1x2GB, 1x4GB) 1333MHz DDR3 Dual Channel SDRAM
750GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive
DVD+/-RW (DVD, CD read and write)
44 cm(17.3") HD+ WLED True-Life (1600x900) with 2.0 Mega Pixel Integrated Camera

?

Hers the Link. 2nd from Left.


----------



## TheLetterD (May 1, 2012)

Umm Hello?
Bump.


----------



## aroraanant (May 1, 2012)

If you can shell some extra bucks then I would suggest you to pick the 3rd from the left in the above link, one for 850.Its awesome......

Because it has a Full HD display, better  RAM, better HDD, and i7.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Bro Go for this laptop Asus K53SM-SX016D/2nd Gen Ci7 /8 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (May 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi Bro Go for this laptop Asus K53SM-SX016D/2nd Gen Ci7 /8 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook



He needs a 17" laptop.


----------



## crashnburn (May 2, 2012)

Honestly. 17" Thinkpad is going to be a pain to carry around. 

My suggestion is go for 14/15" .. T420 (1600x900) or T520 (1900x1080) with the highest resolutions and get an external LCD with 1920 x 1080 or 1920 x 1200. 

I have 5 Thinkpads and have had 2 17" laptops before. Trust me I've done enough AutoCAD & 3D Home/ 3D Studio. The above suggestion is what you want. 

The more compact / small it is the more easy it is to TAKE ALONG (Trust me.. I went from 17" to 14.1" and now to 12.1". 

For design, 12 is too small but 14/15 with Highest Res is the best.


----------



## aroraanant (May 2, 2012)

Even I would say that don't go for 17".

And as you have to take it the sites, it would difficult for you to take a 17" laptop everywhere.


----------



## TheLetterD (May 2, 2012)

Umm you see its not 'me' who wants the laptop! Its a relative of mine in UK.
He wants a 17" screen so that he can show the projects he has done and the one he specifically creates for the client. For work he has a 24" monitor at home to which he connects his Laptop.
He insists on a 17" screen size and anything below just wont do the job. Portability is not a concern. He said that he picks up MUCH heavier stuff at the construction site. LOL
So I guess *the only question I have now *is* which one should he go for b/w the 2*?
*The Sony one or the Dell?*


----------



## TheLetterD (May 23, 2012)

Hello!
I need to know which laptop should I go for among these 3
(BTW Budget is Bumped to 800 Pounds i e 70K Rs.)

*Sony   E 17 Series SVE1711C5E (GBP 800)*

Processor:Intel® CoreTM i5-2450M, 2.5GHz
Operating system:Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium
Hard drive:640 GB Serial ATA (5400 rpm)
Memory:8 GB 1333 MHz DDR3-SDRAM
Optical Drive:Blu-ray Disc(TM) player
Display:43.8cm LCD 1920x1080 
Graphics:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 7650M 2GB
Back-Lit Keyboard
Battery:Battery life up to 4.5 hours

*Dell XPS 17 (GBP 809)*
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2450M processor (2.50 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz)
3GB NVIDIA® GeForce®  GT 555M Graphics Card
1 yr Next Day In-Home Hardware Support

6-cell 56Whr Lithium Ion battery8 GB 1333MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [2x4096]
750GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive
DVD+/-RW (DVD, CD read and write)
44 cm(17.3") FHD WLED AG (1920x1080) with 2.0 Mega Pixel Integrated Camera

or the 
*Samsung RF711-S07UK* (Heres the Link
Intel Core i7
CPU Number	2670QM
Processor Cores  	4
Processor Speed  	2.2 GHz
Memory (RAM)  	8 GB
Memory Type	DDR3 SDRAM
Hard Drive Type  	HDD
Hard Drive Size	1000 GB
Audio
Sound Card	High Definition Audio
Audio Connections	Line In /Line Out /Mic In
Power source
Battery Type	Lithium Ion 6-Cell
Display
Screen Type	TFT LED
Screen Size	17.3 in
Screen Resolution	1600x900

I need to decide before this saturday so it would be nice if I could get a reply ASAP!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 24, 2012)

XPS all the way. No confusion should be there.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

Go with XPS its better than others.


----------



## crashnburn (May 25, 2012)

For movement and reliability... Nothing beats a Thinkpad. 

I've used HP, Dell 17", Compaq, all brands of laptops over 10 years. 

Nothing beats thinkpads. 

XPS/ Alienware is fine if you want to do GAMING. 

The guy wants something that he can TAKE AROUND and RELY UPON. 

Get a Thinkpad with the right kind of Video Card (Integrate / Dedicated or Switchable) depending on his need of Video Processing Software vs Battery Life.


----------



## TheLetterD (May 31, 2012)

My final question now is to choose b/w 3 different laptops.
The laptop will be purchased in the UK (Online most probably) and I need to know which of the following would be the BEST one to go for:

*HP Pavilion DV7 6B51EA
*

*Samsung-NP550P7C-S02UK

*


*Dell XPS 17*
(Middle One! This looks like a great deal! Please let me know asap about this one as this offer will end at the 5th of June!)


AND it would be amazing if people could also tell me WHY that ones the best.

Here are the requirements:



> Quad Core, 2.2 Ghz or above, 1 terabyte of storage, blue ray, 8 gig ram, 17 inch display, a very good dedicated graphics card and a great after sales service


The total budget is *1000 GBP(Great Britain Pounds)*
And before the Rupees value dropped that roughly meant Rs. 80,000 
ALTHOUGH I want the Laptop to be for around *900 GBP* (i.e. 72K) and the rest 8K I want to use to upgrade my warranty as the laptop will not be changed for another *5 Years*! Yes I know. 5.



P.S Can any mod. please change thread name to ''Laptop for 72K. for an Architect''
Thanks!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 1, 2012)

HP-> ruled out.

Samsung-> too good graphics to resist but display sucks.

Dell-> Good enough graphics + 1080p +back lit+ good ASS

You should now know the answer.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 1, 2012)

Get the Dell XPS


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello I am in a dilemma! (Again!)
The laptop (Dell XPS 17) was going to be purchased but the offer expired! Now the only offer that is still there for the XPS 17 is one which cannot be upgraded and has 6GB of ram only.
I do not wish to go for that.
Now I basically have 2 questions:
1. Should I wait for the Ivy Bridge Processor XPS 17? Will it still be as good a deal as I got before(the Sandy Bridge XPS 17 which was on a clearance sale)
2. Or should I go for the IVY BRIDGE Inspiron 17R instead?
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

Please help!


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

Dell Inspiron 17r special edition-i7+17" full HD+gt650m


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you should wait for ivy bridge XPS, but you won't get a good deal as it is a new laptop and generally the company offers deal on old laptops.
And if you can't wait and want to save some thousand bucks then go for inspiron


----------

